# Eureka Zenith 65e vs. Baratza/Mahlkoenig Vario Home



## henryhb (Jun 26, 2015)

hello everyone,

my name is henry and i come from bremen, northern germany.

i love espresso since 2003.

since 2004, i own a la cimbali junior grinder.

my actual machine is a fully modded nuova simonelli oscar bought from elektros in italy.

i want to buy a new grinder and can´t decide which of the two mentioned i should take.

in this forum, the zenith 65e got good and a lot reviews. in the german kaffeenetz there are sadly only few to find.

i would love to know how you rate these two against each other.

i can get the zenith for 600€, the vario for 400€.

we roughly use 750 gram beans per week.

thanks!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Vario is not anywhere near as good, plus you can get the zenith from Italy for 500 euro delivered


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

From my limited knowledge, I think the Zenith beats the Vario hands down.


----------



## henryhb (Jun 26, 2015)

Can you please Tell me where i can get it for 500€?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## henryhb (Jun 26, 2015)

jonc said:


> Welcome!


thank you!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Henry

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK.

I visit a little town near Bremen quite frequently. It's a nice part of the world.

The grinders are very different, and would recommend the Zenith as the better of the two - unless you regularly switch between espresso and brewed


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

I've been looking at these two models as well - how are they on the noise front? I am hoping to get something reasonably quiet if I can, and I cannot really accommodate a massive model unless I can put a small hopper on it.

(p.s., I'm also interested in the question above of where one can get a decent price, though i am not sure how that fits with forum rules)


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

I've had a Vario for a few years now and it's a decent little grinder. Solidly made, ceramic burrs, easy to adjust grind settings etc, and more importantly for me has a really small footprint, but I've been very tempted by a 65e recently and see it as a definite upgrade to what I currently have. If you have the space and the extra money I'd go for the 65e now and just bypass the need to upgrade.


----------



## henryhb (Jun 26, 2015)

Neil294 said:


> I've had a Vario for a few years now and it's a decent little grinder. Solidly made, ceramic burrs, easy to adjust grind settings etc, and more importantly for me has a really small footprint, but I've been very tempted by a 65e recently and see it as a definite upgrade to what I currently have. If you have the space and the extra money I'd go for the 65e now and just bypass the need to upgrade.


Ok

there is another interessing grinder in the Price Range of the zenith

the obel mito instantaneo

costs 600€ in Germany.

any thoughts?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

henryhb said:


> Ok
> 
> there is another interessing grinder in the Price Range of the zenith
> 
> ...


I'm not aware of anyone who had one of these currently


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Fugly looking also!


----------



## henryhb (Jun 26, 2015)

ther are only few obel mito instantaneo mentioned on the german forums, too. the inner values should be good.


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

No experience of that one I'm afraid.


----------

